

SpaceX Fined by OSHA for Safety Violations - stickydink
http://www.valleymorningstar.com/news/local_news/article_58475e6c-ebaf-11e4-a2e6-bf46816821a1.html

======
dragonwriter
Original title is "Space firms fined by feds" and article addresses both
SpaceX and ULA.

Presenting it as exclusively about SpaceX is misleading.

------
iwwr
tl;dr June 26, 2014 “An employee rode in the utility trailer to hold down the
foam material during transport exposing him to the hazards of falling out of
the trailer and striking the asphalt”

~~~
TrevorJ
Considering how many things that go boom they must deal with on a daily basis,
that's surprisingly mundane.

